# Organic Chemistry



## lienluu (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate keto enol tautomerism and all things organic chemistry.... blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

(midterm on thurs).


----------



## gonewild (Mar 19, 2007)

lienluu said:


> I hate keto enol tautomerism and all things organic chemistry.... blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> (midterm on thurs).



Why don't you just become an orchid grower when you grow up? :wink:


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like fun!

Paphman910


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 19, 2007)

Quit yer complainin'. Orgo II is a lot easier than Orgo I.


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 19, 2007)

Class was ok, I just hated organic lab. Strange smells, things blowing up... At least in biochem lab we just had the strange smells. I doubt any of that has changed in the last 20 years...


----------



## TADD (Mar 19, 2007)

That's why I teach Government.... None of that science shmience stuff...


----------



## dave b (Mar 19, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Quit yer complainin'. Orgo II is a lot easier than Orgo I.



That is encouraging. I took Organic 1 and would like to get back into 2 this coming quarter. Unfortunately i had to take several quarters off due to finances and life scheduling (full time job, kids, and college dont mix well). I got a B in Org 1 and was trying to convince myself id pull thru OK.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 19, 2007)

dave b said:


> That is encouraging. I took Organic 1 and would like to get back into 2 this coming quarter. Unfortunately i had to take several quarters off due to finances and life scheduling (full time job, kids, and college dont mix well). I got a B in Org 1 and was trying to convince myself id pull thru OK.



Well, that was my opinion of it, anyway. I found the reactions to be a lot more intuitive and easy to remember. That could just be the way my university splits up the courses, though.


----------



## James (Mar 19, 2007)

My organic midterm is wed


----------



## lienluu (Mar 19, 2007)

James said:


> My organic midterm is wed




Good luck! Is it Orgo I or II? Mine is on aldehyde and ketone chemistry. boring 

I like lab MUCH more than lecture. I haven't had an explosion since Chem I lab, but it was my fault, I put a huge chunk of sodium into water.


----------



## bwester (Mar 19, 2007)

Better you than me, my friend. :evil:


----------



## dave b (Mar 19, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Well, that was my opinion of it, anyway. I found the reactions to be a lot more intuitive and easy to remember. That could just be the way my university splits up the courses, though.



That can make a lot of difference. Our prof discussed the different methods Organic Chem can be taught, some ways are easier to some than others. he also made it clear that since none of us were actually Chem majors, he was not going to to "bust our balls" (his exact wording). Otherwise, he would have put us thru hell. Even so, half the class dropped, half that stayed struggled to pass.

To those who are taking organic chem, what is your major? Im Environmental Health Sciences.


----------



## James (Mar 19, 2007)

This is part 2, my test is on aromatic reactions, ketones and aldehydes, carboxylic acids, thiols, epoxides and ethers!!!! Way too much for my brain to hold.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 19, 2007)

dave b said:
 

> To those who are taking organic chem, what is your major? Im Environmental Health Sciences.



I'm doubling in Biology and Environmental Science. I want to take one more class and pick up a Biochemistry minor, but the school won't let me.

As for studying for organic chemistry, here's my key:

About 3-4 days before your test, take two sheets of solid white printer paper and condense all of your notes for that test onto those sheets of paper. Remove excessive examples, shorten things, whatever. Go around and draw big squares around reagents or catalysts that are common. Now you study from those instead of flipping through your notebook. After doing abysmally bad on my second test, I started doing this and immediately got almost perfect scores on the rest of my exams. It's all about that active studying. Write stuff down. Write it down again. It really works, I swear.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 20, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Write stuff down. Write it down again. It really works, I swear.



This is how I memorize things. I re-copy my notes and by the second round I am writing them from memory.

I am studying easy stuff compared to you all. Does anyone want to know the path of blood through the kidney's arteries and veins? How about the equation for Carbonic Acid creation in the cerebro-spinal fluid?


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 20, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Does anyone want to know the path of blood through the kidney's arteries and veins? How about the equation for Carbonic Acid creation in the cerebro-spinal fluid?


In through the Renal artery something something something out through the Renal vein.

H2O + CO2 -----> H2CO3


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 20, 2007)

Renal artery
Interlobar ateries
Arcuate arteries
Interlobular arteries
Afferent arterioles
Glomerular capillaries
Efferent arterioles
Peritublular capilllaries
Interlobular veins
Arcuate veins
Interlobar veins
Renal vein

H2O + CO2 <=> H2CO3 <=> H+ + HCO3-


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 20, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> H2O + CO2 <=> H2CO3 <=> H+ + HCO3-



Hey, you only said formation!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 20, 2007)

Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

....I cracked a round bottomed flask and lost my sample once....oops
Anyways I've stopped taking that stuff now


----------



## James (Mar 20, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Renal artery
> Interlobar ateries
> Arcuate arteries
> Interlobular arteries
> ...



I had to memorize that 2 weeks ago for my anatomy exam.

I am taking pharmacy.


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 20, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Renal artery
> Interlobar ateries
> Arcuate arteries
> Interlobular arteries
> ...



Ahh... Good old RIAIAGEPIAIR...  

My wife won't let me go back to medical school. Says the PhD should be sufficient. I dispute that hypothesis.


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 20, 2007)

It's been so long since I've had Organic Chem. and A&P. I didn't even NEED them, I just took them "just because". I've never worked so hard in my life for a "Just Because" :rollhappy: (the chem! and for some unknown reason, I took several semesters...  Never again do I want to deal with thermodynamics. EVER. )

My degree is Anthropology/Spanish Literature.

Go figure.  

At least I can say I took them and survived, though unfortunately, I've forgotten most of it.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 20, 2007)

James said:


> I had to memorize that 2 weeks ago for my anatomy exam.
> 
> I am taking pharmacy.



Hope your orchids are not suffering due to excessive studying!

Paphman910


----------



## dave b (Mar 20, 2007)

Best of luck to all of you in your studies.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I hated Organic Chem......There is a lot I miss from my college days...(mainly everything.....) except for Orgo......don't miss it now, never will miss it. Funny thing though...the only stuff I understood out of the entire course was stereochemistry and chirality...the only test I passed, but everyone else found it difficult...hated Orgo lab too....they gave us 3 hours, but we had to keep coming back to take melting points, so the average lab lasted 6-7 hours in total. Preferred Inorganic lab....I actually set the desk on fire when I accidentally dropped the sodium onto the wet surface....fortunately, I was caught in orgo lab when I tried to heat ethanol over a bunsen burner.......Take care, Eric


----------



## dave b (Mar 20, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Oh I hated Organic Chem......There is a lot I miss from my college days...(mainly everything.....) except for Orgo......don't miss it now, never will miss it. Funny thing though...the only stuff I understood out of the entire course was stereochemistry and chirality...the only test I passed, but everyone else found it difficult...hated Orgo lab too....they gave us 3 hours, but we had to keep coming back to take melting points, so the average lab lasted 6-7 hours in total. Preferred Inorganic lab....I actually set the desk on fire when I accidentally dropped the sodium onto the wet surface....fortunately, I was caught in orgo lab when I tried to heat ethanol over a bunsen burner.......Take care, Eric



There was one guy in our class who was a Chem major. The only one. He really didnt have it all together to begin with. One day in lab, he decided to smell the ether from the can after taking it out of the fridge. His lab partners had to hold him from falling and grabbed the can before he dropped it. Idiot. We were on the other side of the room and caught the tail end of it. Didnt look like he was faking.


----------

